# فرصه لرجال الاعمال مصنع للبيع بالعاشر من رمضان اجهزه كهربائيه و تكيفات



## اسلام محمد (11 ديسمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 111162
مصنع مميز للبيع مساحته 1800متر بالعاشر من رمضان 
•	مبانى على 900متر ، مسلح بالجملون 
•	كامل التشطيب داخلى وخارجى ، ارتفاع 6متر 
•	المصنع به عنبر مساحته 700متر انتاج
•	150متر مبانى اداريه و معامل
•	رخصه دائمة ، كامل التراخيص 
المطلــوب / 4 مليــون و 500 الف جنيــه (نهــائى)
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

